# Outdoor post light - random blinking bulb



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

Check the center contact in the bulb socket for corrosion and poor contact. WITH THE POWER OFF, use a small screwdriver or dentist's pick to clean the surface and gently lift the tab for better contact.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

Are there any other nearby light sources that could be triggering the photo eye?


----------



## handymike (Jun 8, 2010)

HouseHelper - thanks for the corrosion tip. I'll check that out.

brric - I live in a typical newer subdivision so the other houses are close and so are their lights, but none of these other light sources have changed in the last few days.


----------



## sparks1up (May 5, 2010)

Are you using one of those photocells that screw into the socket and then the lamp screws in on top of that?


----------



## handymike (Jun 8, 2010)

Nope. This is a standard threaded photo cell that resides in the lamp post, a few inches from the top of the post but below the light. Replacement photo cell came from Home Depot. Can't remember the brand. Maybe they only last 6 months??


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

Put some black tape over the photo cell for the night and see if the lamp still acts up.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

handymike said:


> the light started going on and off at random intervals throughout the evening.


Does the sensor somehow see light from the controlled light?

If using a bulb with substantially higher wattage changes the symptom I'd say it was a bad connection.


----------



## handymike (Jun 8, 2010)

I'll try the black tape tomorrow (storms tonight) and see what happens. 

The fixture is rated for a 100W bulb and I'm only using a 60 so there shouldn't be issues with too much light. And the light doesn't overhang the sensor so I don't anticipate an issue there. 

Here is a link to the post light in question if that helps.


----------



## handymike (Jun 8, 2010)

Future reference for anyone with a similar problem.

The light completely stopped working a few days ago. I bought a new sensor thinking that was the problem. Turns out the GFCI had tripped because water somehow made it's way past the lamp and into the post, settling into the wire nuts which had their open ends conveniently (sarcasm) pointed in an upward direction. I'm glad I replaced the sensor because it enabled me to find the wire nut issue (fixed by keeping closed end of wire nuts facing up and wrapping with electrical tape). I also found the ground wire connection was completely corroded inside the wire nut and likely contributed to the sporadic behavior of the light in the first place. 

Everything is working fine now. Cheap fix and good learning opportunity.


----------

